# Pdx Doug?



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

So there was a police chase last night, yep, they were after Doug. Seems he was going upwards of 85 mph







on his way to Charbonneau. He wouldn't stop! the tire spikes worked though! so after we bailed him out of jail (thank God Rick is a cop!) he will be on his way this morning after he gets a tire fixed at Walmart in Kennewick. I am going to meet up with him to say hi while the tire is being repaired, anyone have any messages for him? He'll call when he's headed there in awhile...Tawnya


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

What was the cause of the chase?

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> What was the cause of the chase?
> 
> Don


Trying to escape the East Coast constabulary, I'd suppose. Seems my neighbor was a tad bit more upset than I thought AND, well, what with their connections to the Governor and all....I guess the good Gov. called his buddy in Oregon...and, well, you know how these things snow ball and get out of hand. Boys will be boys, though, and sometimes you just can't control them when they feel the power and smell a good chase coming on ....

Do send him my regards, Tawnya. It's too bad the kids and Shannon won't have the Professor around for the whole trip. Guess they'll just have to learn to eat their chicken without that crunchy black stuff on the outside. They'll manage. It's a shame, too - I understand that Shannon had a Ferrari test drive alll lined up as a surprise for Doug - guess that'll just have to be put off a bit longer.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

he's rather embarrased about the whole thing and asked me not to mention it on the forum whatever I did







, I promised. He did look a little pale this morning, something about lack of sleep in the that cell at the Benton County Justice Center, and something about not being alone in there.







Anyway, I was too busy petting PDX Doug Dog to really listen.

they got the tire fixed and were on their way to Idaho and hopefully all will go well rest of the trip!

I showed him Wolfwood's post and he was chuckling! 
he won't be on the forum for a week but when he gets here Saturday the 12th I'll be sure to show him the most important posts. By the way, howz the renovating going at his house? he mentioned wishing he had his very own black tank dump very very close to his house, says he actually enjoys the aroma and it keeps him near his Outback.











wolfwood said:


> What was the cause of the chase?
> 
> Don


Trying to escape the East Coast constabulary, I'd suppose. Seems my neighbor was a tad bit more upset than I thought AND, well, what with their connections to the Governor and all....I guess the good Gov. called his buddy in Oregon...and, well, you know how these things snow ball and get out of hand. Boys will be boys, though, and sometimes you just can't control them when they feel the power and smell a good chase coming on ....

Do send him my regards, Tawnya. It's too bad the kids and Shannon won't have the Professor around for the whole trip. Guess they'll just have to learn to eat their chicken without that crunchy black stuff on the outside. They'll manage. It's a shame, too - I understand that Shannon had a Ferrari test drive alll lined up as a surprise for Doug - guess that'll just have to be put off a bit longer.
[/quote]

yep, that was the cause of the chase. That and he stole Hermiston watermelons when passing thru Hermiston and had the kids throwing them out the windows at the cops....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> What was the cause of the chase?
> 
> Don


Trying to escape the East Coast constabulary, I'd suppose. Seems my neighbor was a tad bit more upset than I thought AND, well, what with their connections to the Governor and all....I guess the good Gov. called his buddy in Oregon...and, well, you know how these things snow ball and get out of hand. Boys will be boys, though, and sometimes you just can't control them when they feel the power and smell a good chase coming on ....

Do send him my regards, Tawnya. It's too bad the kids and Shannon won't have the Professor around for the whole trip. Guess they'll just have to learn to eat their chicken without that crunchy black stuff on the outside. They'll manage. It's a shame, too - I understand that Shannon had a Ferrari test drive alll lined up as a surprise for Doug - guess that'll just have to be put off a bit longer.
[/quote]

yep, that was the cause of the chase. That and he stole Hermiston watermelons when passing thru Hermiston and had the kids throwing them out the windows at the cops....
[/quote]

DOOUUUGGG I know your out there! Wolfies really p.o.ed! She wants to do bad things to me with her bagpipes! I thought we were a team!! Doug! Doug?!!! DOUG!!!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Details, details.... we need more details

Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Thor said:


> Details, details.... we need more details
> 
> Thor


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thor said:


> Details, details.... we need more details
> 
> Thor


 Erargh???? Oh I see! A couple of us go out of our way to help a friend an NOW it's "hey lets watch the guy fron SE New Hampshire get beat with the bagpipes" is it!? Masacists (sp)!

Where's the love? Where's the love?!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Details, details.... we need more details
> 
> Thor


 Erargh???? Oh I see! A couple of us go out of our way to help a friend an NOW it's "hey lets watch the guy fron SE New Hampshire get beat with the bagpipes" is it!? Masacists (sp)!

Where's the love? Where's the love?!
[/quote]
Eric, you apparently left it all over my neighbor's yard......house.......trees.......pond.....

Thor, how much more detail do you need? Did you read what [they thought] they were doing - with great ferver and humor - to Wolfwood? Now they're just a little nervous about - uh - er - repercutions....


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

This is obviously a farse - imagine, the OSP using spike strips! After all, some wayward animal might actually be injured!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Were is the love, Where is the love









Here it is - group hug.









Thor


----------

